# Free Partition tool



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Here's a freeware partition tool that looks interesting.

http://visopsys.org/partlogic/



> Partition Logic is a free hard disk partitioning and data management tool. It can create, delete, format, and move partitions and modify their attributes. It can copy entire hard disks from one to another.
> 
> Partition Logic is free software, available under the terms of the GNU General Public License. It is based on the Visopsys operating system. It boots from a CD or floppy disk and runs as a standalone system, independent of your regular operating system.
> 
> Partition Logic is intended to become a free alternative to such commercial programs as Partition Magic, Drive Image, and Norton Ghost.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Great, a lot of posters in these forums have been looking for just such a thing!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks good, but it's not quite ready to replace Partition Magic yet.


----------



## somefellow (Nov 27, 2004)

yes PM is a better tool , but freeware was the key word ...tks for the post stoner .


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

'Free' is always an attention getter


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

JohnWill you're right about not being ready to replace Partion Magic. Sometimes its just worth paying the money.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

_


Well, I did try it, sorta.

It only booted up on one out of four computers I tried, and I didn't have the nerve to use it 


But....it was free...........



Something to watch for future improvement  maybe.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> you're right about not being ready to replace Partion Magic. Sometimes its just worth paying the money.


Especially considering PM is very affordable. I think I saw it for $70 at Future Shop ...

Still, If it's a system where the consequences of data loss is nill, then surely it is a great program. It looks very promising.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Rated 6 (of 6) Duckies on NoNags:
*Partition Resizer* available at http://zeleps.com/

Description: The popular freeware Partitioning program is back! The first free program to resize and move partitions without data loss, is now more complete. New features include: Int13 extensions support allows handling of disks up to 2TB (2048GB) of size. New Resizing/Moving engine, with simpler interface. Move and resize your partitions in one step. Transparent extended partition resizing (no more confusion with extended partitions). Command line parameters for accessing advanced options (read-only operation etc.). Partition resizer is a small DOS executable (run from floppy), which requires no installation, and can perform all these tasks in a short while, giving you the opportunity to re-arrange your disk partitions safely, quickly, and fuss-free. Please read the FAQ for more information about partition and file systems support.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I purchased my last copy of PM for $70 with $70 in rebates. Yes, it was also free, and I trust it.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

tdi_veedub, I noticed you quoted a 'Future Shop' price. We lost our 'Future Shop' store
about 3 or 4 years ago. It's good to see they're still around...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4037142?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

NORTON PARTITION MAGIC 8.0
$60.00 Rebate 
$40.00 Mail in Rebate valid from 2005-05-18 to 2005-05-26
$20.00 Competitive Upgrade Rebate valid from 2003-09-15 to 2005-12-31

Price: $ 60.00 After Rebate: $ 0.00


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I can't understand giving such rebates. Who is rebating the cost? How can they effectively give it away free?

Late,


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

Every known company in partiotioning such as Partition Magic, Acronis etc. gives a free trial version, which you can download from their site (it's very easy to find), so it's almost free. The only problem is that trial version is valid only for 15 days, but one can redownload it every 15 days. So it's free too )


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, you apparently haven't tried the trial versions yet. They don't actually let you commit the changes.  Also, when you reload most free trials, they remember that you have already had a free trial and don't allow you additional time.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> tdi_veedub, I noticed you quoted a 'Future Shop' price. We lost our 'Future Shop' store
> about 3 or 4 years ago. It's good to see they're still around...


They were bought out by Best Buy, so it's not really Future Shop anymore.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

tdi, did you edit your post?


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, 

I was rambling ...


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

If anyone is having trouble booting partition logic. (Gate A20 error). Make sure your BIOS setting for "Gate A20" is set to normal, not fast.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

On 2 of my machines, Dell P2 400 and 450...all that PL booted to was a blue screen (  ) with no error codes.
On a P200 mmx with a Dell monotor, I got an error relating to vga and the computer rebooted. 

PL booted on a Gateway P3 500, no problem, but as I had no reason to change anything, and PL was having a bad track record in my house, I decided not to tempt fate with any changes at all.

But as with all software, this seems an early version. Perhaps the author will improve it in later versions.
For now, I think I'll just bookmark the link to PL and follow it's development.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

> Quote:
> you're right about not being ready to replace Partion Magic. Sometimes its just worth paying the money.
> 
> Especially considering PM is very affordable. I think I saw it for $70 at Future Shop ...
> ...


I take what I said about Partition magic back. It corrupted my ext3 partition.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

tdi_veedub said:


> They were bought out by Best Buy, so it's not really Future Shop anymore.


Future Shop is still a big business in Canada.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Whats wrong with sticking in Knoppix and having a full GUI and console interface to partition your drives? And play a game of solitaire (sp?) while you're at it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, when it comes time to change the size of an active partition with an NTFS filesystem, how to you tackle that with Knoppix?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks bradly, it's good to see a familiar company continue...


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Well, when it comes time to change the size of an active partition with an NTFS filesystem, how to you tackle that with Knoppix?


When I need to resize one of those I'll let you know  Isn't there a way to add your own packages to Knoppix though? If not, then there is Slax


----------



## comer (Jul 4, 2008)

I google partition manager find some freeware bellow:
paragon -I have not used,no comment!
easeus partition manager -I download from brother soft .It worked OK, but failed when i tried to merge partition. so i have to allocated the free space to another partition. Partition magic may merge two partitions which will cost you $69.95

cute partition manager
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/freeware/partition_download.shtml


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that merging partitions is the only "feature" that I've had problems with with PM, it's not ready for prime time IMO.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

GParted will resize an active NTFS partition, along with anything else you might need. It's the only thing I use anymore. And it'll boot off of a USB stick or CD.

Price: $0, Rebate: $0, Final cost: you guessed it baby!! $0

And that'll be the last time you see that nasty yellow error bar across the top of the GUI. You know the one I'm talking about. The one intended to make you think you royally screwed up, or your hard drive is failing, or the MBR is kaput, or the Partition Table commited hari kari? or at the very least all your data is HISTORY!!....lol. Well the truth is, the real meaning of that yellow bar is: "This program sucks lemons, you need a better partition editor."


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Here's a freeware partition tool that looks interesting.....
> 
> 
> > It can copy entire hard disks from one to another.


so what's this mean?....does it mean that theoretically, you could transfer the entire contents of an xp machine -including xp- to a vista machine?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

DVOM said:


> GParted will resize an active NTFS partition, along with anything else you might need. It's the only thing I use anymore. And it'll boot off of a USB stick or CD.
> 
> Price: $0, Rebate: $0, Final cost: you guessed it baby!! $0
> 
> And that'll be the last time you see that nasty yellow error bar across the top of the GUI. You know the one I'm talking about. The one intended to make you think you royally screwed up, or your hard drive is failing, or the MBR is kaput, or the Partition Table commited hari kari? or at the very least all your data is HISTORY!!....lol. Well the truth is, the real meaning of that yellow bar is: "This program sucks lemons, you need a better partition editor."


yup. Got twigged to this a year or so back, used it dozens of times, great tool to have a usb key.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

iltos said:


> so what's this mean?....does it mean that theoretically, you could transfer the entire contents of an xp machine -including xp- to a vista machine?


No....it's cloning a drive......... it's partitions , the OS and the data in them to a new drive.

edit: I hope you saw my post #7


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Stoner said:


> No....it's cloning a drive......... it's partitions , the OS and the data in them to a new drive.


k....here's my techno-ignorance, then.....couldn't you partition the drive on a vista machine to receive the clone?



> edit: I hope you saw my post #7


i did 
not to worry....you know me....mr. speculation


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

iltos said:


> k....here's my techno-ignorance, then.....couldn't you partition the drive on a vista machine to receive the clone?
> 
> .......................;


Yes, I suppose so 
Is your question about winding up with a dual boot system?.....booting to a cloned NT image that was originally an install to a different computer has driver issues and usually won't boot the moved OS. It can usually be made bootable by editing out certain drivers, but you'd still have to go through the MS Authorization hassle and if it's a factory image, that probably won't happen. I think the retail versions are the only ones that can be moved from one comp to another according to the license. ( but I do hear of OEMs and upgrades sneaking by ....but don't ask me how ....please  )


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Yes, I suppose so
> Is your question about winding up with a dual boot system?


yep.....


> I think the retail versions are the only ones that can be moved from one comp to another according to the license. ( but I do hear of OEMs and upgrades sneaking by ....but don't ask me how ....please  )


interesting....thanks, stoner


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Personally I think you are taking your "computing life in your hands" using Partition Magic, a 7 year old program from another company bought by Symnatec and never updated since. I have hosed a few systems booting into PM Rescue Disks and receiving messages like "the hard drive is corrupted , do you want me to fix it", and had drives never boot again because of such things...no thank you!
I have used Acronis Disk Director successfully recently and I prefer to work in Windows if what I am trying to do is on a Windows System. All the freebie programs are boot disks which scare me because the drive letters easily get switched and I want to be able to verify what I am doing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've used PM a number of times, but currently I tend to use Acronis Disk Director, since I have it available.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Rich-M said:


> Personally I think you are taking your "computing life in your hands" using Partition Magic, a 7 year old program from another company bought by Symnatec and never updated since. I have hosed a few systems booting into PM Rescue Disks and receiving messages like "the hard drive is corrupted , do you want me to fix it", and had drives never boot again because of such things...no thank you!
> I have used Acronis Disk Director successfully recently and I prefer to work in Windows if what I am trying to do is on a Windows System. All the freebie programs are boot disks which scare me because the drive letters easily get switched and I want to be able to verify what I am doing.


never had a problem with PM, but I also never choose to use the reco disks, and it's always at the work environment, so I don't really care if I hose the machine. For the home rig I just used gparted, worked fine....have to check out acronis; coming from you, high praise indeed. :up:


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Thanks, you should like it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

again, coming from you, that means it'll be on the toolkit rather soon. 

I've had pretty good luck with gparted; I've had to use it on a few non-work clients (weird how that happens; people at work see you fix their machines efficiently, and then contact you outside the work realm, and ask you to fix their home rigs. Cool $100/hour, no problems for me )


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

valis said:


> again, coming from you, that means it'll be on the toolkit rather soon.
> 
> I've had pretty good luck with gparted; I've had to use it on a few non-work clients (weird how that happens; people at work see you fix their machines efficiently, and then contact you outside the work realm, and ask you to fix their home rigs. Cool $100/hour, no problems for me )


Ooh I'm jealous..I wish I could get $100 an hour here, it would never fly!!!
GParted is a great tool and I have used it to remove data from dead hard drives with permissions issues that were tough to over come ( Linux doesn't recognize Windows permissions). But for partitioning, I want to do that in Windows and that is where I love Acronis DD.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Count me as another GParted user and fan. Most recently, I've used it to resize some active NTFS partitions and in the past I've used it to clone partitions from one HDD to another. :up:

Peace...


----------

